# How windy is too windy?



## notwist

How windy does it have to be for you to not ride outdoors? Forecast is calling winds up to 20 MPH but I really want to ride outside since I haven't been able to in the last couple days.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I've been stuck in 20 mph gusting to 30 mph headwinds and it's no fun. Try to ride into the wind on your way out so you can take advantage of a tailwind on the return.


----------



## deadlegs2

A bad headwind usually becomes a great tailwind... or you earn a good tailwind by working against a headwind.


----------



## spade2you

...or that nasty head wind dies right after you turn around....or turns into a head wind on the way home, too!  

Head winds are inconvenient, but it forces you to pay attention to your cadence and put speed on the back burner. If you try to match your usual speed into a head wind, you'll burn out quick.


----------



## PJ352

My threshold is when I see the phrase _winds gusting to over 25 MPH_ in the forecast. I can handle head/ tail wind conditions, but gusts/ crosswinds can literally force a cyclist from the shoulder into a traffic lane in a heartbeat. Not worth the risk, IMHO.

If it's any consolation, there's a wind advisory in my area for 40 - 50 MPH wind gusts tomorrow. I'll be on the trainer.


----------



## jmlapoint

Headwinds and Tailwinds are OK.
Side gusts of 20/25 mph are scary and I've done it but always worry about going down.


----------



## Sojourneyman

If you want to ride, it's not too windy. 

20mph is certainly doable. If you can, try riding out in the direction of the wind so that going home feels effortless. Gusting crosswinds can be a problem if you're not wary though.


----------



## California L33

20MPH is no big deal. I've had 30MPH with gusty crosswinds which were no fun, but didn't come close to knocking me out of the bike lane. 

Advice- plan your route. Headwinds out, tailwinds back. Check your weather reports, as has been mentioned, winds routinely shift, and you can get 15 miles out and have the winds shift just as you turn around- headwinds both ways  With tailwind out you might go further than you want. Headwinds burn a lot of energy. 

Fast tailwinds can be a blast, but if you're riding roads you can get cruising speeds normally only encountered going downhill. Adjust braking time accordingly. 

Crosswinds can be scary. Any time it's windy I keep my hands on the hoods and hold on- you don't need a death grip, but no just resting your hands. A big crosswind gust will give you a nudge. Your body will naturally counter it. If you're not holding on it probably won't make you fall, but it could make you turn into traffic as you try to regain balance. 

If it gets too much (probably won't), remember, you can always slow down or stop for a while. The weather's always changing.


----------



## Hank Stamper

When I can't control my bike.
I have no idea what this is in MPH but if you're asking from New England right now would qualify as too windy for me to go out.

I've only experienced winds where I felt it was a bad idea to be out riding one time. It's the weirdest thing, crosswinds, I would have thought they would kind of tilt me and that could be countered with leaning....but oddly the wind just moved me over like three feet as if I slid on ice with no opportunity to counter it with body weight. I was just going along fine, got hit with a gust from the side and instantaneously I was about three feet over to the left without ever having a chance to counteract. Never 'tilted'....I was just moved over. Weird....and lesson learned. I've been passed by cars closer than the distance that gust blew me to the side.

From what I understand your choice of wheels/spokes might have some impact on what's a smart threshold for wind too.


----------



## PJ352

As is the case with many things, the devil's in the details. I suspect that some riders willing to brave 30+ MPH crosswinds go more than my 140 lbs. 

And while I think rider weight may be a contributing factor, I_ don't _think bike handling skills (in this instance) plays much of a role. You're nothing more than an object being tossed in strong crosswinds. Gotta respect (and pay heed to) nature.


----------



## Alaska Mike

I've done a TT in 40MPH sustained winds (headwind), with gusts up to 50MPH in spots. Add the light drizzle and 48F ambient temperature, and I did not have a good time. This was on a winding coastal road, so you caught the wind at several angles during the ride, but never as a tailwind.

While I do weigh a good bit more than 140lbs, some of the racers that day did not, and they beat me by large margins. I put on whatever layers I could to stay warm and just gritted my teeth.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

You have to get yourself into a mindset for a head wind. Just consider it a long sustained climb, gear down and grind away.


----------



## deadlegs2

I kind of like playing golf in high winds more the riding..I've seen a golf ball come back towards me the wind was blowing so hard.. Use a driver for a 150yrd shot etc...OTOH hitting the green on a 340 yrd par 4 downwind off the tee is pretty cool. I've ridden in 40mph winds , upwind and then down.. The upwind leg was 9mph misery but cruising at 35 downwind couldn't last long enough.. Other times the headwind leg wore me out so bad that all I could do with the tailwind was recover before facing the wind again.


----------



## zac

Sustained winds are not too bad. It is the gusty or swirling winds that are the worst and is about the only thing that keeps me off the bike. I have been blown over and have been blown sideways several feet, it is in those winds that I choose not to ride. But winds in the 20s are pretty normal and easily doable.

zac


----------



## MerlinAma

The way to beat the wind is having friends to ride with. When you only have to pull 20% of the ride, you can tolerate more wind.


----------



## California L33

Hank Stamper said:


> When I can't control my bike.
> I have no idea what this is in MPH but if you're asking from New England right now would qualify as too windy for me to go out.
> 
> I've only experienced winds where I felt it was a bad idea to be out riding one time. It's the weirdest thing, crosswinds, I would have thought they would kind of tilt me and that could be countered with leaning....but oddly the wind just moved me over like three feet as if I slid on ice with no opportunity to counter it with body weight. I was just going along fine, got hit with a gust from the side and instantaneously I was about three feet over to the left without ever having a chance to counteract. Never 'tilted'....I was just moved over. Weird....and lesson learned. I've been passed by cars closer than the distance that gust blew me to the side.
> 
> From what I understand your choice of wheels/spokes might have some impact on what's a smart threshold for wind too.


I can't imagine the wind 'blew' you three feet- dragging your wheels sideways. Sounds like you weren't ready for the gust, got blown (tipped) to the left, and your body countered (to keep from falling over) by turning the wheel left, all automatically- if you had to think about it you'd never be able to ride a bike. By the time you got upright again you were three feet over. It must have been scary. If that happened to me I wouldn't be riding in those winds, either. 

I should mention that though my bike looks like a sail from the side (Cervelo Soloist with semi aero wheels and aero spokes), I'm fairly heavy, tipping the scale at over 200lbs after Thanksgiving. I was a bit lighter last time I encountered strong winds, but not that much. If the weather gets too much, there's always rollers or a trainer.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

It was too windy for me to ride 3 times at least this summer.. all 3 times I was nearly tossed off my bike like a rag doll... I don't want that to happen with a big truck or even a tiny car coming my way.

It's really windy here so 20mph winds are normal.. I've been smacked with gusts that make me nearly puke out of fear.. That is when it's too windy to ride. Otherwise man up!


----------



## Guest

MerlinAma said:


> The way to beat the wind is having friends to ride with. When you only have to pull 20% of the ride, you can tolerate more wind.



When they're real strong that is the best way to go.


----------



## natethomas2000

Today was wind around 30 with gusts over 40. I chose to put in a longer ride tomorrow.


----------



## Nielly

Was pretty windy today and gusty. Was nice on the way out as it was mostly on my tail. The way back sucked (or blew?). I got hit a couple of times where it stopped me in my tracks. It couldn't have been too much fun getting across the GWB today.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Well there certainly is NOTHING better than a sick tailwind when you're feeling fast already. Nothing like holding 28+ mph for over an hour! 

Turning around is the shitty part!


----------



## bahueh

I've been in sustained 30mph headWINDS for about 2 hours...it ranked up there with the most miserable experience of my life on a bike. pouring out about 300watts trying to stay upright and doing about 11mph....wind makes people grumpy. I was grumpy.


----------



## PJ352

bahueh said:


> *I've been in sustained 30mph headlines for about 2 hours...it ranked up there with the most miserable experience of my life... I was grumpy.*


Probably FOX news. It can do that.


----------



## bahueh

*nice catch...*



PJ352 said:


> Probably FOX news. It can do that.


fixed.


----------



## muscleendurance

40-45mph is the limit it seems, but it all depends on how much power you are willing (and able) to put out to stay upright, if you coast and go with it a 20mph gust can knock you in the ditch, but if you can take it, its possible to go to 40mph winds, alot is belief and confifdence like everything.

Personally though for winter riding (with leaves and greasy roads and little shelter) my limit now is about 25mph.
but dry roads about 30mph. Summer around 35mph limit. In short whatever you are able/willing to handle based on experience.


----------



## cyclust

It depends on the terrain as well. Whenever it's windy, I ride up Route 276 into the Pisgah Nat forest. It's well sheltered, and while spots can be gusty, it's far less windy than out in the local rolling farmlands. Unless you are way up in the high country, riding in the mountains on a windy day is the way to go.


----------

